# [Q] Quick backup and restore of installed software?



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

On my android phone, I can make backups of installed application in the exact condition at any point of time. This helps me to restore them back after I format or hard reset my phone. However, I don't know about any such facility for computers.

 My laptop is getting slow. I want to format it and install a fresh copy of Windows 8.1 x64. Installing all the software all again, one by one, takes a lot of time. I want to make a backup image(s) of installed software so that I can restore them quickly after clean installation of Windows. Is it possible? 

The only way I have heard of is of "ghost image" backups that take the entire image backup of the complete system and using these image files, the pc can be restored. However, on a downside, it takes up documents and other files also into consideration.

So, is there a way for backing up and restoring software in the way that I'm mentioning?


----------



## Frankentech (May 7, 2016)

Try giving this a shot. I haven't used it in a while since I just build VM's and use those primarily, but the last time I used it, you were able to only select applications during the migration process.


----------



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for suggesting this software. I'll surely try it out


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That's an expensive solution usable for one action and it doesn't always work.
Can't you simply make a copy of your user folder to a usb hard drive? That is the easiest way. Or you can use Macrium to make an image file it's free for just that and then restore just the files from the user file that way by copy and pasting from a virtual file. You cannot restore the full image file because that would restore all the problems as well.


----------



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> That's an expensive solution usable for one action and it doesn't always work.
> Can't you simply make a copy of your user folder to a usb hard drive? That is the easiest way. Or you can use Macrium to make an image file it's free for just that and then restore just the files from the user file that way by copy and pasting from a virtual file. You cannot restore the full image file because that would restore all the problems as well.



What user folder are you talking about ? :S


The one called C:/Users / <UsernameHere>?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, open up your C:\Users\[YourUserName] folder, resize folder so it takes up half the screen. Plug in a USB HDD. Create a folder on this drive calling it _Backup_ or whatever, open this blank file up so it takes up the other half of the screen. Drag and Drop or Copy and Paste the User folders, *Documents, Pictures, Music* etc to the backup drive. 
If disaster strikes and you must reinstall Windows, just Drag and Drop, Copy and Paste back the User folders back to the original location overwriting the blank ones in the new install. This is Backup 101. 
If you want to keep your Backup current, everytime you save a personal file to your C:\ Drive (eg) Pictures, Documents etc. also save it to the same location on your external drive.


----------

